# Problem mit Fritz! Box Fon Wlan 7270



## djsanny22 (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute 

Ich habe ein Fritz! Box Fon Wlan 7270 Router 
und habe das Problem das ich nicht mehr Auf die benutzer oberfleche komme. Wenn ich mich über Wlan verbinde fragt er nach dem schlüssen den gebe ich dann ein und bin auch dann verbuden aber wenn ich den IE auf mache und dann Nothing to see here geht es nicht 
und wenn ich Mit dem Lan kabel dran gehen will gehts auch nicht 
habt ihr ne idee woran das ligt ? und wie ich den fehler beheben kann ? 
(reseten hab ich schon versucht) 

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß sanny


----------



## Filico (3. Januar 2009)

schon mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert?


----------



## djsanny22 (3. Januar 2009)

Ja habe ich auch schon also daran ligts auch nicht


----------



## Filico (3. Januar 2009)

Also Reset gemacht und dann per Lan-Kabel angeschlossen, funktioniert nicht?

Sollte ja eigentlich die minimalste Konfig sein, wo es laufen sollte. Weil, wenn noch nicht mal das läuft, dann könnte vermutlich die Fritzbox defekt sein.


----------



## djsanny22 (5. Januar 2009)

also wenn ich resete und lan kabel verbinde und dann Fritz.box eingebe gehts auch nicht aber per lan können wir zoggen und wir können per lan daten hin und her schieben also das geht. 

gibt es noch ne idee? oder hab ich beim reseten was falsch gemacht ? ( meines wissens 10 sek auf (dect) drücken )


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. Januar 2009)

Hast du es schon mit der direkten IP versucht also 192.168.178.1 ?


----------



## djsanny22 (5. Januar 2009)

hab ich jetzt eben versucht über den pc ging es mach nicht 
um am laptop ( über lan ) zeigt er mir an eingeschänkte Konnektivität an 

Ich haber auch Schon Reparatur ausgeführt aber da hat sich auch nix getan 
habt ihr noch eine idee ?


----------



## Hackslash (5. Januar 2009)

Klemm die FritzBox komplett ab und lass sie ne stunde ruhen ohne strom ohne alles. Bewirkt manchmal wunder.

mfg


----------



## Edguy (7. Januar 2009)

Wende dich direkt an AVM, die helfen kompetent und zügig.


----------



## djsanny22 (7. Januar 2009)

Oki werde ich mal tun ich hoffe die können mir helfen wenn nicht muss eine neue her 

ich bedanke mich bei euch 

Liebe grüße Sanny


----------



## djsanny22 (7. Januar 2009)

so sie haben mir helfen können ich danke euch für die rat schläge


----------



## Edguy (8. Januar 2009)

Was war denn die Lösung des Problems?

Schnell und Kompetent, wie man es von AVM gewohnt ist.....


----------



## djsanny22 (6. Mai 2009)

Sie haben gesagt ich soll den router per lan anschlisen und soll ein neues update machen da gabs dann über telefon ne tasten kombi. und danach ging es wieder 

verdacht von AVM "Software schaden" wurde vom update behoben 

schrieben mir auch das ich nicht der einzigste war mit diesem problem "war also bekannt"


----------



## core-in-spring (6. Mai 2009)

Die Tastenkombi wäre interessant. Poste doch mal...


----------

